# Sylvia's game plan against fedor



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Will be the same game plan as he fought Nog. Fedor isnt that great of a striker. Lacks reach. Big Tim will rein jabs all day. Fedor will have to counter those punches into a take down. Who knows, Fedor could have the same game plan as Randy. What do you guys think Tims plan will be? Dana White is fuming I bet!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Watch out for Fedor's overhaead right/takedown. Keep it boring and jab-jab-cross


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

Will be interesting to see what ends up happening in this one. I think Tim needs to capitalize on his reach advantage, and be ready to stuff any take downs or throws that fedor trys. If Tim can keep this fight standing i give him a decent chance of pulling off the upset. However fedor is very well rounded and i could see him using strikes to set up a take down, and pull off his famous armbar.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Tim is going to get arm barred so fast.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Just like ZZtiger said...jab, jab, jab, jab...etc.

To say Fedor isn't a good striker is kind of insulting, considering who he has beat in the striking (Nog, Cro Cop). His overhand right is powerful and very dangerous for Tim (remember Randy's punch). Fedor also feints punches well to set up takedowns. 

I actually think Sylvia is in a world of trouble here. When the fight goes to the ground he will lose, and in a 3 rounder against Fedor, its bound to happen at some point.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

No offence but Tim has the same game plan in every fight against every opponent! lol


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

you never watch the cro cop fedor fight ? cro cop is a perfect striker and fedor beat him ! i dont know why you all think tim silvia is such a great fighter ! i saw all his fights and wins but i only saw a few people wich had a good gameplan against him but these people always win and you know whats fedor for ! the master of gameplans ! but what ever we will see what happen if fedor loose he looses ! no matter what reason it was ! if tim loose ! it wouldnt be his first loose!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab.... and so on in that fashion


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i actually think timmy's best strategy would be to do what he did against Vera...if the fight is in a cage. Ram Fedor against the fence and land short elbows. Fedor has little experience when pushed up against the cage and Tim will be 40lbs heavier than him with experience.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i actually think timmy's best strategy would be to do what he did against Vera...if the fight is in a cage. Ram Fedor against the fence and land short elbows. Fedor has little experience when pushed up against the cage and Tim will be 40lbs heavier than him with experience.


I was thinking about that a little bit ago


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I was thinking about that a little bit ago


yeah, i think that is the smartest thing to do...given Fedor's inexperience against a cage.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Has Fedor proven that he has a good chin? I mean in the Crocop fight what little stand up there was was avoided, rather than taken by Fedor. Has he ever been tagged good and propper?(appart from by Fujita, and that was not a display of a good chin). I've never been that interested in watching Fedor so I've only really seen his Pride fights.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well hes not the best striker in the world, but i'd say its pretty damn good. Reach is the only advantage tim has in this fight. He has ended his last 5 fights by submission, that is how I see this one going.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

There is also the possibility that Tim migt poop in his pants again.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

This fight will happen in a cage right, with elbows allowed? 

Tim's got alot of Cage experience, I think he could use a gameplan similar to what Gonzaga used against Cro Cop, the elbows totally threw off Cro Cop. He's gonna have to use the cage's advantages.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

KO Power said:


> There is also the possibility that Tim migt poop in his pants again.


How do you continue to mix it up with a guy that has poo going down his leg. I don't understand that. I would be like you gotta this stinky bastard off me ref. This dude needs to wash his a$$.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Tim's gameplan will be simple, jab, jab and jab some more...If Fedor gets to close then just clinch and put him against the cage.

If its in the ring then just jab.

This gameplan will be easier said than done though.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

rmazzuca said:


> Will be interesting to see what ends up happening in this one. I think Tim needs to capitalize on his reach advantage, and be ready to stuff any take downs or throws that fedor trys. If Tim can keep this fight standing i give him a decent chance of pulling off the upset. However fedor is very well rounded and i could see him using strikes to set up a take down, and pull off his famous armbar.


I agree with you here on most points but I don't think Tim winning this fight would be an upset.

I think that Fedor is the favorite in this fight but I don't think he is a runaway favorite. If Lindland would have beaten Fedor it would have been an upset but if Tim pulls it off it's just a great win for him.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

kds13 said:


> To say Fedor isn't a good striker is kind of insulting, considering who he has beat in the striking (Nog, Cro Cop). His overhand right is powerful and very dangerous for Tim (remember Randy's punch). Fedor also feints punches well to set up takedowns.


He also raped Goodridge who is no slouch in the striking department.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

considering neither of these guys is in the UFC now and the fight wont take place in the UFC this is probably not the right place for this thread.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Tim's strategy should be to jab, jab, jab, avoid takedown...jab, jab, etc. Now, will he be able to do it? I doubt it.


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

molmike said:


> you never watch the cro cop fedor fight ? cro cop is a perfect striker and fedor beat him ! i dont know why you all think tim silvia is such a great fighter ! i saw all his fights and wins but i only saw a few people wich had a good gameplan against him but these people always win and you know whats fedor for ! the master of gameplans ! but what ever we will see what happen if fedor loose he looses ! no matter what reason it was ! if tim loose ! it wouldnt be his first loose!


Dude.... Does CC have an 81 inch reach? Did fedor have to eat Jabs to get to CC. Yeah and he did. Will he eat jabs and actually hit Tim. Probably not. Size difference is the key here. Just like all the other Pride vs UFC guys!


----------



## nelsonfb03 (Mar 4, 2008)

Silva's Game plan: strengthen & gain quickness in forearm to tap quicker and try not to cry before, during or after fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jabs and lots of them. Sylvia has some very solid strikes he through some very good combos against Vera and Nogueira. 

If he can avoid takedown by keeping Fedor at a distance he can win. Now while that's easier said than done his 8 inch height advantage defiantly will help him out in doing that. The size difference in this fight is defiantly something I think will have an impact.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

I dont like Fedor, but after watching alot of his fights I really cant see him losing to Sylvia if this goes to the ground, hopefully Tim will be able to keep this fight standing if thats the case i can see him pullin out a W....also Sylvia has a good record vs. *****...he took 2 out of 3 vs. AA


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Flying Submissions anyone? Tims arms are sooo long that Fedor will just jump on it like he did to Hong-Man Choi.


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

It's pretty simple, If the fight goes to the ground = Fedor, if the fighters stay on their feet = Tim. 

Reasons, Fedor Subbed Nog > Nog Subbed Tim. On their feet, Tim has the reach, cage advantage and has a good chin. I think Fedor would win, but you never know.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

headxsmasher said:


> It's pretty simple, If the fight goes to the ground Fedor, if the fighters stay on their feet Tim.
> 
> Reasons, *Fedor Subbed Nog*, Nog Subbed Tim. On their feet, Tim has the reach, cage advantage and has a good chin. I feel this fight could go either way.


Fedor never subbed Nog:confused03:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ Fedor didn't sub Nog. No one finishes Nog are you crazy. nvm The Legend beat me to it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i actually think timmy's best strategy would be to do what he did against Vera...if the fight is in a cage. Ram Fedor against the fence and land short elbows. Fedor has little experience when pushed up against the cage and Tim will be 40lbs heavier than him with experience.


I think the opposite. Tim knows that if he keeps it standing his reach and superior striking can keep Fedor away from him. Getting close is the last thing he's gonna want to do. It's gonna look like an amatuer boxing bout on Tim's side. Jab, cross, run


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it all depends on whether this fight takes place in a cage or a ring. I think Tim can handle Fedor pretty easy inside a cage, really using his strength and quick combos to beat up Fedor and hold him up against the cage.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

It could really end anywhere. I think it will be either be GNP or a submission (armbar of course). But in the second or third (if it goes that long?) when Sylvia is getting tired and a bit sloppier, I think Fedor could overwhelm him and/or score a nice KO hit. 

Fortunately Fedor's already got a jump start on this one, seeing as he spent all that time training to fight a giant in Hong Man last time around.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Tim has the same game plan every fight. He's tall, very akward to fight and he knows it. Tim will try to keep distance using jabs and kicks. Fedor is going to have to close the gap. When he does that Tim will clinch and use knees or just try to neutralize. If he gets taken down he'll be in survival mode.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tim's plan will be to avoid the ground at all costs and keep Fedor at a distance using his jab. He'll try to scramble once it hits the ground, because he knows an arm bar is coming his way. I don't think Tim will want to clinch at all, because that would just be to Fedor's advantage. I doubt he can Lean N Prey Fedor on a cage at all.

Fedor's plan will be to look out for Tim's jab, keeping distance until he initiates the clinch takedown with a couple punches. He'll take him down and GnP Tim's face to mince or until Tim opens up for a submission. 

It's going to be great!


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tim is a one dimensional fighter, that's why people find him boring. With that said, he's got heavy hands, never say never.

With that said, he's not going to jab Fedor to death and needs to make sure this fight doesn't go to the mat. If this fight goes to the mat and Fedor isn't out already, Tim will get armbarred quickly.


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

It doesnt matter if it is in a ring or cage. Tim will use that reach all day. If Fedor wants in....He has to eat the jab in order to clinch. I dont want to hear excuses if Fedor loses because he fought in a cage. That is what all his fans will be saying.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

NOG HAS NEVER LOST............. He just runs out of time.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Sylvia's gameplan: cut Fedor and pray to God the fight is stopped before he gets his arm broken.

Kidding. Seriously, I think Sylvia is going to want to do the same thing he did against Nog. Keep the distance, stuff the takedown, and try to sneak out a UD.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

He'd try and do what Fujita did but hope for a KO


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Due to his size Sylvia may be more difficult for Fedor to take down, but then again Sylvia has been able to depend on the cage to keep from getting taken down as well. Without the ring to press his weight against Fedor I see Tim having a hard time in this fight. Even worse for him is that he can actually get stuck in a corner. I see this fight being Fedor figuring out Sylvia's reach and then unloading with some shots to setup the TD. Once it goes down Sylvia is going to be in a lot of trouble, fast.


----------

